# My Drawings...14 years of dreaming and drawing:-)



## CocaCola (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok--so according to everyone who's seen my stuff I'm pretty good. I've been drawing horses since I was 5...and have never had lessons. I don't agree with other peoples oppinions of drawing. I think everyone has their own style and I personally think the best artwork is done by studying and learning to get a feel for _your _abilities. I've studied horses since I was old enough to understand. I learned every bone, every muscles and tone of the horse. I want to depict their beauty as close to the real thing as possible. And since I am not in the position to own one (though I've tried for many years), the horses I draw are as close to owning one as I can get. So I hope you enjoy my horses as much as I do.
Here's a vid I made of them. If you're interested I can post more drawings.
NOTE: watch high quality because otherwise your really can't see it.




Thanks!
MiniMe


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

those drawings were great!!

absolutley stunning


----------



## selje (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW you are really talented!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are good! And I liked the video.


----------



## CocaCola (Nov 24, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> Those are good! And I liked the video.


Thanks so much!!! I like your avatar btw


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

There good. You have a very unique style. Like realism on the verge of animation. Best of luck to you in the future with your drawing.


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice! You have a wonderful style, high realism but still very pleasantly illustrative! The video was cool too D Supernatural). 

Can't wait to see more *nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Vey nice! I love how you toned them out so they look like a picture in black and white.


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

all i can saw is wow
they are the best i have seen in a while
brilliant


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

great drawings! loved the video
hope to see more *hint hint*


----------



## TinaD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Megan! Those are excellent drawings! You can really see you've spent a lot of time learning the anatomy I especially love the expression on the horse with the long mane looking back towards you.


----------

